# Rope ladder alternative



## Cornelia (12 mo ago)

Hi,
I know that fabric is not safe for budgies because of the issue of fabric chewing.
I’m a relatively new budgie owner (6mths) and I got a couple of those wooden rope ladders and I left them in the cage because my budgies never chewed on the fabric, they have plenty of shredding toys in the cage and in the play area outside.

I’ve for the first time noticed that they were chewing on the fabric today. 
I have two long-ish rope ladders on top of the flight cage and they love hanging out up there. I’ve looked online but I couldn’t find any suitable wooden ones, only the colourful rather stiff ones.
Does anyone know if I could replace the rope with anything suitable? Or have a link to any online shop that sell suitable hanging ladders (in the U.K.) that are not those stiff colourful ones but natural wood type ones?
Any advice much appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What are your budgies' names?
Do you have males, females or a mixed gender pair?
Do you have pictures of them you can share?

Please post a picture of the cage and the rope ladders you are referencing.
I will be happy to try to help you but need to see exactly what you are using now. 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

